# Stoked and ready to go!



## valien (Nov 20, 2009)

Alrighty,

I'm stoked but right now at a semi-loss on - 'What do I smoke first?' I've read numerous threads and not sure if I should go for ribs...pulled pork...brisket...chicken...ah! Decisions! Decisions!

My setup -

*Smoke Hollow 30169G smoker* -








*Oneida Digital Probe Thermometer* from Bed, Bath & Beyond







Gotta get some wood so will hit HD or Lowes and pick up some Mesquite, Hickory or both! (or whatever else I see) :)

Now to determine - what meat to smoke? :D

Any easy beginning favorites that won't take 12-15 hours? I'd like to start in the morning (prob Sat. morning sometime - not this weekend in a few weeks) and have it ready for dinner that night.

Ah, love this site. I'm starved.

~V


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 20, 2009)

do em all you got room 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats on the smoker


----------



## walle (Nov 20, 2009)

Valien,
Congratulations on your enthusiasm!  Looks like you've got some good equipment and this is definitely the place for good advice.
Regarding your first smoke, I would recommend either a rack of ribs, or a small pork shoulder.  Pork tends to be much more forgiving than some other meats, and there is enough fat in the shoulder that you won't have to worry as much about drying it out as you will with a pork loin or thick cut chops.  I've also found ribs to be easy and reliable following the 3-2-1 method described in the forum.  I would recommend using that as a starting place, then as you do more and more, you will find how you and your family like them.  My only other comment will be that both hickory and mesquite produce strong smoke.  Hickory is my favorite, I've just learned to tone it down depending on what I'm smoking or how long I'm smoking it.  Good luck.  Share some pictures with us once you've made your choice.

Tracey


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Valien,

+1 on the rack of ribs. 3-2-1 for the beef, or 2-2-1 on the pork. While you're doing the ribs you could throw in some breakfast sausage for a snack...


----------



## fishawn (Nov 20, 2009)

FATTY!..... Better Yet, 3 or 4 of them!


----------



## valien (Nov 20, 2009)

the Fatty is definitely on the agenda. Ribs might be a winner. Hmmm... cannot. wait. soon. enough.


----------



## treegje (Nov 20, 2009)

I would go for chicken
that is the least difficult
rub with olive oil ,and then rub with your favorite rub
smoke to an internal temp of 165/170
and they are ready

much smoke fun


----------



## valien (Nov 20, 2009)

What is everyone's thoughts on brats? I love grilling brats on my grill. Smoking..how long would that take? 2 hours or so? Man..I'm starved thinking about all this eating goodness.


----------



## bman62526 (Nov 20, 2009)

When I'm "back home" visiting my parents, I always make a point to pick up some brats made fresh at a grocery store in town...

I smoke them for 2 hours at 250°  Then, I finish them on the gas grill...that part only takes 10 - 15 mon.

Burgers are also fantastic on the smoker!

I put them on a cookie sheet so they don't fall apart...and those I only smoke for 1 hour.  

Then 5 min. on the grill!


----------



## ronp (Nov 20, 2009)

Chicken thighs.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

I would say some brats, fatties, maybe some ABTs and some chicken wings.  None of those should take more than a total of 3 hours to smoke.
And besides
Brats are awesome on the smoker!


Mmmmmmm........


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 20, 2009)

Look in the mirror and talk to yourself about bbq. Think of all the good things that come from the smoke. Then think of all the good things you like best. Now close your eyes and out loud say what you see. THAT is what you need to do.

If it's ribs great. Brisket even better. Pork for pull pork - oh yeah! You can do all of these things in less than 9 hrs and have a great end product. It's all in the method you choose.

Personally I think you should smoke some SPAM


----------



## tn_bbq (Nov 20, 2009)

Chicken, sausage, and fatties all make for a good "first time outing."

They're quick, easy & cheap.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 20, 2009)

I like ribs or a Boston Butt for a firsrt round as they are both quite forgiving.  Remember, smoke to temperature, not time unless you're doing the 3-2-1 for St Louis style ribs or 2-2-1 for baby backs.  Nice looking smoker!  Let us know how it performs!


----------



## schmoke (Nov 20, 2009)

Go for the ribs.  You can't beat em.  Nice smoker BTW.


----------



## gooose53 (Nov 20, 2009)

Did anyone mention a meatloaf???


----------



## puercoesmiamo (Nov 21, 2009)

Pork Butt and Ribs


----------



## puercoesmiamo (Nov 21, 2009)

lol, serious? That actually sounds good though. Add some cheese


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes you are addicted for sure. If I were you I would start with maybe a fattie easy quick and the hardest part is the making and rolling it. Or you can start with a pork butt they are easy and for a longer smoke you will have alot of room for learning and it is a forgivening hunk of meat. So go get something to smoke and the main thing to remember is don't forget the Q. cause remeber:
We are the kids and you have the candy!!!


----------



## valien (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, smoker is assembled and 'seasoning' as I type this. Right now using some Mesquite from Home Depot and doing a burn-in for about an hour (per directions). Man, with nothing in the smoker it still smells really really good.

So far pretty impressed with the Smoke Hollow. It's holding steady about 250 on low with the damper wide open. Not sure how I'll be able to get it lower.

Now to buy some meat once done and find some good wood! (Apple, cherry, etc.)

yay!


----------



## meateater (Nov 21, 2009)

I would say a chicken or two, then a big bird later in the week.


----------



## valien (Nov 22, 2009)

Now with Qview!







See the whole set here -

http://www.flickr.com/photos/allenv/...7622726596095/

(My 1 y/o son was doing his job by inspecting everything.)

~V


----------



## pignit (Nov 22, 2009)

Saw that comin!


----------



## rivet (Nov 22, 2009)

Without a doubt I'd have to recommend either whole chickens or leg-quarters...very nice with any flavor you want to rub or slather on them and they turn ou tnice and crispy as long as you bump up the heat and barbecue at 300-325F. Any less and you get rubbery skin and that's not good.

They'll run you anywhere from 2 to 4 hours cooking time-leq-quarters/whole birds.

If you want to spend more time, try a small pork butt, 2 to 3 lbs and barbecue that baby at 250 or so (don't worry if your temps spike). It won't take all day and at 170 you can slice it or at 200 you can pull it. You can rub it with whatever rubs you like and it will come out good. Go easy on the rubs with sugar in them, the sugars will char quickly and make your meat turn black and have a burnt taste. Save the sugar sauces and rubs till the end.

Good luck to you. Sounds like you are ready to go, so have at it! You've had plenty of advice and opinion, let's see what comes up~ hang in there it will all be okay!


----------

